# Gaggia Classic - Can't dispense hot water?



## Mart

Hi all,

I've had my Gaggia Classic nearly a week and it all seems to be working fine except I have not been able to dispense hot water through the steam wand.

If I read the manual right you have to have the steam button and the hot water button switched on, then you should just be able to turn the steam dial? Whenever I do this I just get steam through the wand.

I want to make sure it's me doing the wrong thing and not my Classic malfunctioning.

Thanks for any assistance


----------



## BanishInstant

I believe the steam button should not be switched on, so that the water is suitable to brew coffee and dispense hot water from the want. The steam button allows the boiler to heat the water up to steam temperature, hence steam coming out.

So in summary, warm up the Classic, open steam dial, switch hot water/pump button on to dispense.


----------



## Mart

Thanks for the reply, I'm not sure why I hadn't thought to try opening the steam dial and then switching on the pump. It certainly makes sense!

I will try it later just to make sure all is working ok.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, you can get water through steamwand by simply opening the steam valve and pressing for coffee, however you will also get water through the brew head, so make sure you have a container under the brewhead. you cannot get water through the steam arm without water coming through the brew head so dont worry when it does lol

enjoy

mark


----------



## KRW

Hi all, first post so be kind. I'd like to know the answer to this question as well - I've owned one of these for 3 days now, and the little bit in the manual about dispensing hot water makes no sense at all. What I do is turn the steam button on, wait for it to heat, then press the dispense button. No water come from the brew head so I turn the little steam valve and very, very hot water shoots out. You get lots of steam too, but its mainly water. It comes out very fast, and very hot, so I've bought a little jug to collect it in which seems to work ok.

Am I doing it all wrong?


----------



## Glenn

Welcome KRW

Only turn the steam button on when you want to steam.

To draw water from the steam wand, you need to open the steam wand when the machine is hot, then flick the water/pump button (right hand side) and hot water will come through the steam wand.

Turn this button off and close the steam wand.


----------



## KRW

Thanks for that, will give it a try. My way also works but is quite a risky procedure! I'll go back to lurking/learning now.


----------



## Glenn

You'll find that after a very short period you will have built up a tolerance to steam burns. But the learning experiences can be painful.

You'll get to grips with the Classic in no time at all


----------



## Guest

My friend is much fairer than I am so she added more white to her face.Bismuth Oxychloride is also highly refractive. wholesale cosmetics Looking around on the internet you can find some online stores that offer high end makeup relatively cheaply.His entire residence has become a showcase for his art. MAC lipstick cheap Or if shine is more your problem then check out No7 Shine Free Make-Up Base.Unlike Flash sites, which search engines can't dive into, Silverlight content will be made available as search results just like any other text on a webpage.


----------

